# Trying to Get Serious About Health!



## SomedayWillow

Hello! (newbie here) I'm planning to have my first between 2-5 years from now, and I'm trying to get serious, long term, about my health/fitness/diet!

I'm at a place right now where I am very weak, physically. And I was just wondering if anyone had any advice for me! I'm doing my best to exercise, but at this early stage it's hard, because I'm very easily winded, in pain, and all that. Feel free to recommend exercises/activities!

Also, does anyone have advice for eating healthier on a small budget?


----------



## JPARR01

Best advice I can give is start slow... slow and steady wins the race. When I got back in to working out after have both of my kiddos, I started with Power90. It was not an intensive workout, light weights were needed, but it got the job done. I lost 20+ pounds with that program and then I went on to other ones. With the eating healthy and on a budget, I did frozen veggies, lots of chicken in bulk and took out what I needed from freezer to cook.


----------

